# Why, we don't have any A3 in canada ?



## berilium (Dec 3, 2003)

like the topic says : Why, we don't have any A3 in canada ?
is there any in USA ?


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Why, we don't have any A3 in canada ? (berilium)*

No, in USA either..... I wanted to bring mine from Colombia but it was way too $$$$$$


----------

